# [VIDEO] U.S. Military Hyper realistic training



## Crusader74 (Mar 24, 2011)

Pretty Intense Stuff!

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid50062332001?bclid=0&bctid=85579948001


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 24, 2011)

That's pretty cool. 

Back in my day, if we wanted "hyper-realism" we'd use the starcluster in the direct fire role ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2011)

That place looks like it would be a blast!


----------



## Scotth (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow that medical training looked outstanding along with everything else.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 24, 2011)

That looks fucking awesome, just about everything I ever wished for in training is there.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 24, 2011)

At 1.04 that looks like .50 but what's that over the barrel?

Don't worry Mac, when I make my billions I'll build one for you guys. It'll go well with the AC130 I've promised the air force


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow that place looks outstanding!


----------



## Boon (Mar 24, 2011)

That is pretty cool, minus those Hollywood RPG's.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats a BFA spit.  i'm going to hold you to that but i wasn't aware a male rent boy could make that kind of money, well maybe in Wgtn he can with those politicians.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 24, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> At 1.04 that looks like .50 but what's that over the barrel?



Blank adapter.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 24, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Thats a BFA spit.  i'm going to hold you to that but i wasn't aware a male rent boy could make that kind of money, well maybe in Wgtn he can with those politicians.



I reckon I could make a mint off you if you moved up here. The Speaker would loooooooooove you!



Marauder06 said:


> Blank adapter.



Thanks lads. I had wondered if that's what it was but it seemed a bit big to me; I kinda figured on something the same relative size to one on a rifle.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 24, 2011)

Blank adapter on a .50 makes it look like a minigun :eek:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to admit I am a little surprised they are able to conduct that much training on a 20 acre lot. I am wondering what troop levels they can train (platoon maybe company level). And I am also wondering what the cost of this training maybe…

Just like any other training lover out there, I have had a dream of building a training facility that incorporates full spectrum training. Something without all the red tape involved, where a unit could show up and be immerged right into realistic mock tactical operations without having to worry about all of the logistic support. But I often wonder if units would be able to afford such training, sure SOF types would have the budget (very small market) but I wonder if the conventional forces would have it. This video seems to point that they would, but in past experiences and with the current budget cutting going on I start to wonder.

Keep a look out for a new training facility in the year 2030 “Camp JAB” lol.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fucking impressive.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 24, 2011)

That trauma training alone sells it for me. That shit looks 100% real. I am pretty fucking impressed with that place. Looks like mostly Marines and possibly some SEALs in the video. However the guy in MILES gear talking about realism in training threw me for a loop. lol cause nothing says realism like MILES gear


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice training!


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Apr 3, 2011)

My battalion got to take part in training similar to this once (unfortunately it was only a one day affair in MOUT town). It was great. The newer guys got to experience a bit of chaos, but I think it was most beneficial for the team & squad leaders like myself. We had just finished our first deployment & had recently got our billets so naturally we all thought we were shit-hot salt dogs. I was pretty grateful (in the long run) for the humbling effect it had, forcing me to realize things are a lot different when you are one directing Marines when the SHTF. Hopefully this type of training gets to be used more frequently.


----------

